# How long did your first Rubik's Brand cube last?



## Brett (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I've had mine for 6 months now, and gotten down to like a 28 average on it. The stickers are near death and the cube itself looks like it's also about to give out. 

I also can't get a new one until thanksgiving when I'll be able to drive, but that's not the point.

So who still uses Rubik's Brand or even their first cube? How long did it last?


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 28, 2008)

The first one broke pretty early on, so I got another.

My SECOND cube, however is like 9 months old and is my primary cube until my cube4you order comes in. It's got some fairly intense grooves from the friction against adjacent pieces. It cuts corners REALLY well, but it's a bit hard to turn.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2008)

I still have my first cube and it isn't that bad. I wouldn't want to use it for speedcubing though. I guess I now own this cube for almost 25 years so pretty soon it will become a real 25th anniversary cube 

Magics are a different story and there should have been spare parts 20 years ago!


----------



## Statical (Jun 28, 2008)

i have had one for half a year and it turns quite well but still locks i can get normal time averages on it


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had mine 2 weeks (down to 1m 09s best) and it's already knackered. It turns really inconsitently and awkwardly, and the stickers are peeling off.
PS. What cube should I move on to, or what to do to amek my cube better?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had my first ever Rubik's brand cube for 10 years now. It's crap as a speedcube, but it is by far the best OH cube I own because it is so well worn in.

If your cube wears out, buy a DIY and keep your older Rubik's as a OH cube.

Chris


----------



## alexc (Jun 28, 2008)

I use mine for OH, it is 10 months old.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine survived being launched out of a car wreck. This is a few moments after it, to show how much force was involved with the wreck. Since this isn't the video gallery I won't embed however.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDk63lMfpk


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 28, 2008)

Still using mine, for speedsolving.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 28, 2008)

My first one lasted for about 3 months, threw it up in the air somehow and landed on concrete, broke into a million pieces...
My second one I still have, been over a year now, well broken in, use it for OH.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 28, 2008)

28 years and counting - 1980-present and still going strong...even has the original stickers which are in excellent shape. The plastic on these babies must of been very good quality compared to newer cubes.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jun 28, 2008)

My first cube is really slow and smooth. I dont use it for anything but display. I think I ruined it from so much vaseline (dumb advice from Dan Brown). I bought a new one 3 months ago and now I use it a lot; its one of my better cubes.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 28, 2008)

7 Months...and still using it....Average 24's with it....


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had mine for six months and is now my BLD cube equipped with cubesmith tiles! It turns great!


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2008)

I use my 5ish year old store bought cube. Been speedcubing with it for a year now, and I average sub19 with it.


----------



## toast (Jun 29, 2008)

My first one was thrown onto concrete(not by me)& had a broken center cap. 
My second was broken by a friend, who was playing with it and wanted to pop the center cap(it wasnt a DIY).
My third one is still going for about 4 months-ish and it's well broken in.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 29, 2008)

i use my 1+ year old cube for OH now, i got 2 diys and 3 cubes im too lazy to break in


----------



## shelley (Jun 29, 2008)

My first cube was from 2004. It's still in relatively good shape, though it's started popping more often - it used to never pop. I retired it last year, but only because I found a better cube; the old one's still quite usable.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

It lasted 3-4 month. It was nicer than all the store cubes of my friends at school, but not as amazing as store cubes of others at competition. Though if I still have it, it could still be very nice. 
My dad said I was a cube addict and smashed. 
Then, I got a white DIY in December, and I've been using that. 
I switched to a black DIY I bought from Mitchell at Princeton, but I poped and lost an edge and also gave it to my friend.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2008)

The first cube I ever solved was an original one that my Mum owned from the 80s. She never solved it, and it was so dusty, old and unused that it was incredibly stiff to turn. I managed to get my average down to ~60 seconds with it, because it was so stiff. I put up with it for 6 months before buying a decent cube.

I've cleaned, loosened and lubed that cube up now, and it is still a remarkably good cube and I can average ~25 seconds on it. However, on of the caps keeps popping out, so it's showing its age.


----------



## Boulet (Jul 1, 2008)

My first one last about 2-3 weeks. Center cap broke after the cube had fallen (many time) on the ground. Same thing happen with the next one. Now I use DIY and I broke some cores for these (cheap and replacable,fortunately).

Micael


----------



## Boulet (Jul 1, 2008)

I always have a cube with me and solve it anywhere, thats why it falls on the ground sometime.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a 25th anniversary cube one and a half year ago and am still using it as my main speedcube.(replaced the stickers though)

I carry it with me wherever I go but luckily have never dropped it.
Plus it only ever popped once. I was on the bus and missed my station.
It was worth it.


----------



## faranka (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought my first cube (rubik's brand) in december 2007. I still use is sometimes so that makes it 7/8 months. I did resticker it with CS tiles.


----------



## genwin (Jul 2, 2008)

i got my first one today... is it really that stiff?? i mean stifffff!!!


----------



## Winston (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm still using the Rubik's store bought cube as my main cube, and I have been using it since December 2007. It's still as good as new, and it only needed a replacement of the original stickers to Cubesmith tiles. Works well for me


----------



## Flame838 (Jul 2, 2008)

I still have my first and only store bought cube for a year. It's still great, the stickers in pretty good condition, and turns very well. I use it for OH.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 2, 2008)

My first cube lasted me I think, a year as my speedcube, and a few more months as my one hand cube...until I dropped it and it shattered. More impressive, is that my friend still uses the first cube he ever bought. Which was at least 3 years ago. He's nuts.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 6, 2008)

My first... 5 (if I'm not wrong) Rubik's brand 3x3 were all destroyed due to user abuse. Throwing, dropping, screwing up the stickers, failed mod and more throwing. Currently I have 2 Rubik's brand 3x3s and one is restickered with CS tiles. The other is untouched. I'm thinking about getting another one for the sake of expanding my collection.


----------



## e1337noob (May 27, 2009)

Mine is still "lasting".
I actually use it to speedcube as it is better than my Puzzlepros white DIY.
It's been badly abused and still it works much better than my DIY.


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 27, 2009)

My first Rubik storebought is still lasting. I've had it for 3 (almost 4) years. Its in decent shape. Still very smooth, but one of the edges are completely obliterated (but it still works)) and the stickers are all half faded. I put scotch tape over the stickers to prevent peeling so the stickers are stuck in a fading state. But overall its still a decent cube and can still speed with it.


----------



## Nuceria (May 27, 2009)

mine about three months. after some hefty modding, a rivet broke the day before i needed it for a presentation. luckily i lived right next to a walmart, so i bought a super stiff new one.


----------



## imaghost (May 27, 2009)

I don't really know, my friend still has mine... but I got it in March I think, very first cube I have ever owned, and could already solve it in under a minute. 

Nuceria, about the V-Cubes, how much is the shipping for the set? I am looking into buying the white set and need to know the shipping fee.


----------



## peterbat (May 27, 2009)

I just had to buy a new store-bought because the spring under the yellow center of my last one broke. Afterwards, the yellow face spun with negligible resistance, making it impossible to control. The cube only lasted around three months 

My new store-bought is now my favorite cube. I broke it in for around 4 months before lubing it, and now it's delightfully smooth.


----------



## TudMun (May 27, 2009)

My first Rubik's brand cube lasted for a month or two, before it got stolen.


----------



## byu (May 27, 2009)

Mine lasted a month.


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2009)

The first cube I solved lasted for only a few more days after I solved it. One of the centres broke because I was trying to force an edge piece back in without turning the U layer 45 degrees


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2009)

Hahaha, i thought this thread looked familiar....
Since i got deja vu reading Chris Hardwicks post, lol.

Mine lasted a few months before it broke. :d


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2009)

I was about to reply to this but discovered that I already did, last year.
My second cube is coming up on 3 years now. You all can have your Type A's and Type D's and Cube4you brands and hybrids; for me nothing beats a good storebought.


----------



## spdqbr (May 27, 2009)

First cube bought in '01, used it until at least '03. I still have it, it's pretty poppy these days. I'm working on year number 2 or 3 with my current store bought Rubik's brand. I've had a studio cube for about about 5 years now, I never much liked it though and eventually used it in a mod. I don't see why all the hate with store-boughts


----------



## Haste_cube (May 27, 2009)

I used it for about 4-5hours a day and lasted for about 1 month..
R.I.P.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 6, 2010)

BUMP
My first cube had its stickers changed to solve 2 sides by my brother.Was thrown under the sofa for a year.fixed and used for 3 months before an edge cracked then used for two months before i replaced the stickers and my brother threw it after losing in a race to my other brother completely killing it ( maybe 5 minutes after i had replaced the stickers).
Dang thats a long story.


Spoiler



predicted response


Spoiler



cool story bro





edit:What was this doing in hardware?


----------



## Mastersonian (Mar 7, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> BUMP
> My first cube had its stickers changed to solve 2 sides by my brother.Was thrown under the sofa for a year.fixed and used for 3 months before an edge cracked then used for two months before i replaced the stickers and my brother threw it after losing in a race to my other brother completely killing it ( maybe 5 minutes after i had replaced the stickers).
> Dang thats a long story.
> 
> ...



Cool Story Bro... jk.

It's in hardware because it's about a puzzle.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine lasted until I dropped it off my balcony while solving with one hand and drinking a beer with the other.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 7, 2010)

Not counting the cubes I had in 1981, I brought my very first cube on October 22, 2007. It was a Rubik brand 3x3x3 brought from a real phyiscal store. I don't use it much now. I've had to replace stickers for three of the six sides though. 

It still is in very good condition.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 7, 2010)

My first cube was the 25th Anniversary Cube from 2005. I sold it but I believe the new owner is taking care of it.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine lasted for about a year and 5 months.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine lasted for a few months. But I still have my first competition cube, which was a rubik's brand. that one is almost a year and a half old.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is a couple months old, and really tight...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think my first Rubik's Cube lasted about 2-3 weeks before I chucked it to the floor to test the durability.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 7, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> I think my first Rubik's Cube lasted about 2-3 weeks before I chucked it to the floor to test the durability.



Hahahaha, that mad me laugh quite hard.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well my very first was a 25th anniversary cube but I never solved I only got the first 2 layers and it lasted until all of the stickers rubbed off and then my mom made me throw it away. The first cube that I actually solved lasted about 8 months until after a while the Vaseline made the core break.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 7, 2010)

My first "store-bought" (bought on the internet)
lasted like 2 months. i'd still have it if i didn't LOSE IT at camp.

my second one i LOST again on a bus.
it was crappy and i put all sorts of chemicals (hcl acid, lye), vaseline and that sort of stuff and i was trying to break it on purpose.

i still have third one but it broke once while i was breaking it in on an airplane WHILE TAKING OFF.  The center piece broke off but i superglued it back on and now it's fine. I'm just careful when my 2 year old cousin is around.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2010)

...I still have my first storebought, Cubesmith stickered too.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Mar 7, 2010)

i had mine for about a month, got a rubiks diy, that was crap, so im back to my storebought.

Then i bought a C4U cube, then my friend had this BRILLIANT idea that one shirt could stop the impact of a cube onto hard floor, too bad it didnt, so with my C4U core broken. Im back to my storebought

Then i got an F-II, and im never going back to the storebought, i think my storebought is well broken in, if youve seen my video its the one with WTF stickers.


----------



## csharsha (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is still the same today, after like 2.5 years. it's a 25th anniversary btw. of course i don't use it often but ya, it still works.


----------



## Zava (Mar 7, 2010)

mine lasted for like 3 months, 'cause they stole it from me at polish open


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 7, 2010)

I still use mine it is now 2 years and 3 months old
IIt is not my main speed cube


----------



## Oliver Wolff (Mar 7, 2010)

My first Rubiks is going to celebrate it´s 30th anniversary this summer, I only changed the stickers about ten years ago.


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 7, 2010)

Its my first 3x3x3 and i bought it jan 2009 and have used and using it alot. It has always been my main speedcube and it still is its amasing.


----------



## Lorenzo (Mar 7, 2010)

I still have mine...

ALTHOUGH..My first DIY (Type A1 old) was lost by my friend that was borrowing it.


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 7, 2010)

about 3 months till the core broke


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 7, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Not counting the cubes I had in 1981, I brought my very first cube on *October 22*, 2007. It was a Rubik brand 3x3x3 brought from a real phyiscal store. I don't use it much now. I've had to replace stickers for three of the six sides though.
> 
> It still is in very good condition.



Haha my birthday


----------



## nathanajah (Mar 7, 2010)

2 weeks, and the center piece broke.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine still lasts. It was bought when they came to shops. so I'm not really sure when was it but 20 years definitely. Although it's very bad now and popping crazily.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

mine is still alive from two years ago,

but with some cubesmith stickers after the first year cause of me wanting to become a better cuber. 

but its a good cube and it is dying though cause i lubed it with Vaseline first,

but i then took the Vaseline out and that seemed to cut down the disintegrating part.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 7, 2010)

My storeboughts are about 2 years old, and they still rock (I had luck, I guess)


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine lasted a couple days... It didn't appreciate being thrown.


----------

